

Show HN: Chorus - It tells you what your customers think and feel - Trindaz
http://www.getchorus.com/video/

======
noahth
Curious - what is your bounce rate like? I'm in time-wasting mode so I watched
a bit of the video to get an idea of what the product was but I would have
much preferred to see some bullet points - or anything really - other than the
video to give me an idea of what Chorus was about.

~~~
rottencupcakes
I agree completely. That was a terrible page to link to. I couldn't even be
fussed.

Why would you link to your video page instead of your front page
(<http://www.getchorus.com/>), which I assume is at least somewhat optimized
for conversion/understanding?

~~~
dpcan
I went to the homepage, and I cannot figure out what this company does. At
all. I went to the Learn More page. Still don't know. Checked Case Studies,
erm?

So, I "think" that they may already have data, and allow people to analyze it?
Or does it harvest info? I'm not sure. Does it look at searches.

Seriously, I don't understand.

------
jaredsohn
Linking to your video page here was confusing. I wanted to quickly understand
what your startup does and I can't do that from the page you linked to (not
set up to watch a video). I assumed that you linked to your home page so I had
to dig around awhile before I could figure out what it was.

Just including the "Customer Radar - High engagement, Increased Customer
Satisfaction, All in Real-time" text that is found on most of the other pages
on that page would have made the experience a lot better; specifically
pointing out a link to the home page would be helpful, too.

(Tip for others: Click on Home after clicking on the link for a list of bullet
points.)

------
goodside
Just curious: Are you aware that Greenplum, now a division of EMC, has had a
data analytics product called Chorus since April of 2010?

<http://www.greenplum.com/products/chorus>

------
dools
This looks like a thoroughly useful product. I love the fact that it basically
tells you what the most important thing you should work on to improve customer
happiness is!

If you have lots of customers making lots of noise about lots of different
issues it's going to be very hard to prioritise which of the various and
apparently equally important squeaky wheels should get the grease (ie. your
limited time) and this looks to me as though it would be an invaluable asset
in helping make those types of decisions.

~~~
Trindaz
We're quoting you on that!

------
typicalrunt
Minor correction: On your front page (<http://www.getchorus.com/>) you have a
carousel of screenshots from your product.

One of the screenshots (Trending Topics) is of spreadsheet/tabular data where
the first item says "Frustrated (Repitition)" [sic]. You should remove the
spelling mistake from the image as it is very apparent, being the first cell
in the spreadsheet.

------
seanmccann
Did you guys get rejected during the interview or application stage?

~~~
tbull007
At the interview stage (I'm not involved in the app, but I know Dave).

------
emeltzer
Tell me exactly what this does, please?

~~~
Trindaz
It takes in anything your customers say in real time (tweets, blogs, surveys,
but mainly email)

Then it analyzes all the data, figuring out who's happy, who's unhappy. You
can then search the results. Main example: type in a product that your company
sells, Chorus will tell you how your customers feel about it, how the feelings
are changing over time, and what you need to address now to make your
customers more happy.

------
baltcode
your olark widget makes firefox crash (I think if you have firebug installed).

~~~
Trindaz
Couldn't get it to crash with Firefox/Firebug. What OS are you using?

------
apsurd
I did an eye roll after I saw the title.

Mentioning that you were rejected comes off as an intention to "prove PG
wrong". You should build a great app to do yourself and your customers
justice, not to one-up somebody.

The pitch needs to be simpler, I gave your video a chance but you showed me
how to enter fields on a sign up form. Didn't finish the video so can't
comment on the product.

~~~
Trindaz
Good point. We edited the title to something less likely to be construed as
proving PG wrong.

~~~
apsurd
Thank you for taking my criticism as constructive. I don't mind the downvotes
as its great to see feedback being handled positively!

All the best to you and fwiw as someone else mentioned, I specifically clicked
on this post because i was in "i need a distraction" mode. So I did give your
video a shot, but it's hard to listen to 5 minutes of talk.

Just from my perspective I'd like the core of the message to hit me in the
face in the first 30 seconds. Then you can drill down into the specifics as
time goes on. If you research how newspaper articles are written they use the
same concept. They give you the core of the story in the first paragraph. Then
as you read more the details and nuances of the article are better
articulated.

HTH

